# Attractive



## Catwoman76 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mick walks into paddy's barn and catches him doing a striptease to a large red piece of of machinery- mick says"what the feck are you doing paddy?"- paddy replies "well me and mary haven't been getting on lately and the therapist recommended I do something sexy to a tractor". Sheena


----------



## Monica (Aug 17, 2010)

Laughed Out Loud


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 17, 2010)

Belter....................


----------



## HelenP (Aug 17, 2010)

I love it !! 

xx


----------



## KayC (Aug 17, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> Mick walks into paddy's barn and catches him doing a striptease to a large red piece of of machinery- mick says"what the feck are you doing paddy?"- paddy replies "well me and mary haven't been getting on lately and the therapist recommended I do something sexy to a tractor". Sheena



Nice one Sheena


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL!!!! I LOVE IT! 



sheena76 said:


> Mick walks into paddy's barn and catches him doing a striptease to a large red piece of of machinery- mick says"what the feck are you doing paddy?"- paddy replies "well me and mary haven't been getting on lately and the therapist recommended I do something sexy to a tractor". Sheena


----------

